# Official LC-E6 Chargers - Why Change in Amps/Voltage?



## bsbeamer (Oct 19, 2018)

Just purchased a new official LC-E6 charger from B&H. This is my fourth LC-E6 charger. The new charger is labeled as 18VA(100V)-23VA(240V). All three previous are labeled as 21VA(100V)-27VA(240V). New charger input is labeled as 0.18A(100V)-0.095A(240V). All three previous are labeled as 0.21A(100V)-0.115A(240V).

Photo of all four is attached.




Anyone know why this has been changed? Does it create any issues with charging LP-E6 or LP-E6N batteries?


----------



## Labdoc (Oct 19, 2018)

Outputs are the same and that's the side the battery sees, so no change there. Looks like they made them more efficient energy wise.


----------



## bsbeamer (Oct 19, 2018)

Output has actually been reduced to 1.0A vs 1.2A for the three previous.


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 19, 2018)

I think it is a matter of getting approval and certification. Electrical appliance in Japan must conform to safety law (PSE) and regulation and passing tests - such as external short circuit test, temperature cycling test, etc. The severity of the tests differs for devices which are designed to take less than 20VA (PSE10090226) and more than 20VA (PSE10090250). The older chargers were 21VA and the newer one is 18VA, Therefore, I guess this is just a matter of gaining efficiency in certification via a more energy efficient design and perhaps reducing the cost. From consumer perspective, the charger is more energy efficient, at the expense of a tad slower charging.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 19, 2018)

Based on your comment, I compared them side by side and the two I have at hand have identical specs, but a slight difference in the markings. Both say 18VA(100V)-23VA(240V), all the specs are the same.

One came with my 5D MK IV from last July. The slightly different chargers, I suspect came about with the E6N batteries.

Were your other chargers purchased with cameras using E6N batteries? I have a 3rd one in my studio that may be older, I'll have to check it.


----------



## bsbeamer (Oct 19, 2018)

One charger was with 5D4 purchase that came with an LP-E6N battery. This was purchased in October or November 2016.

Two were with 70D purchases. One brand new in November 2013 and one as a refurb (on huge discount directly from Canon) in October 2014. Believe these were with LP-E6 (not N) batteries.

The latest was standalone charger purchase from B&H, October 2018.


----------



## bsbeamer (Oct 19, 2018)

Non-scientific test of four near dead official Canon LP-E6N batteries shows the new charger (1.0A vs 1.2A output) takes almost 15 minutes longer to fully charge a battery to green light compared to the three older ones. Not exactly thrilled about this.

UPDATE: A second charging comparison shows at least a 25 minute difference between the 1.0A charger and the 1.2A charger for equally drained LP-E6N batteries to fully recharge to green LED. I've reached out to Canon support for clarity on which charger they recommend for LP-E6N batteries and if there are any recommendations moving forward.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 20, 2018)

bsbeamer said:


> One charger was with 5D4 purchase that came with an LP-E6N battery. This was purchased in October or November 2016.
> 
> Two were with 70D purchases. One brand new in November 2013 and one as a refurb (on huge discount directly from Canon) in October 2014. Believe these were with LP-E6 (not N) batteries.
> 
> The latest was standalone charger purchase from B&H, October 2018.


I noted that on yours, as on mine, the text around the little diamond at the top right varies from charger to charger. The one that just came with my EOS R has a printed rather than stamped code on the bottom right corner.


----------



## bsbeamer (Oct 22, 2018)

Yes, there's a difference with the diamond text. 

Two of them match with "P S E, G.S., UL Japan" but these two also show the 1.2A and 1.0A output difference. 

The other two show "P S E, G.S., JET" and "P S E, G.S., Cosmos". 
JET should be the Japan Electrical Safety & Environment Technology Laboratories.
Believe Cosmos is Safety Engineering in Japan.

Will update if I hear back from Canon.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi bsbeamer. 
I just checked both my chargers, one for the 7D, one for 7DII, both are the higher rating and both are genuine UK items from the sealed box. 

Cheers ,Graham.


----------



## bsbeamer (Oct 26, 2018)

Just to provide an update from Canon... They are aware two versions of the charger exist and are unable to determine which version came first. Either charger will work. No further information about the difference or reason for difference is available. There are currently no product descriptions for 1.0A or 1.2A (from Canon or resellers) and there is no distinction between them when purchasing chargers. 

Long story short, for $50+ you get whatever you get and be happy with it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 26, 2018)

bsbeamer said:


> Just to provide an update from Canon... They are aware two versions of the charger exist and are unable to determine which version came first. Either charger will work. No further information about the difference or reason for difference is available. There are currently no product descriptions for 1.0A or 1.2A (from Canon or resellers) and there is no distinction between them when purchasing chargers.
> 
> Long story short, for $50+ you get whatever you get and be happy with it.



Thanks, another thing to file in my memory.


----------

